# Old LiPo battery pack



## Joyyer (Jun 22, 2017)

I ordered a Gens Ace 4s LiPo battery pack back in 2012 (5 y.o) and since then it’s been just sitting in my attic without any use. The voltage on each cell is ~3.75V (was around ~3.8V back in 2012) and battery surface doesn't have any “puffing”. It it still safe to use for quadcopter/RC car projects?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I am in no way an expert, but I think the real issue will be when you try to recharge it.....


----------

